# Paris Hilton & Caroline Stanbury - Leaving the Ritz Hotel and heading to dinner at Isabel's restaurant in Mayfair, London 04.06.2019 (34x)



## Bowes (6 Juni 2019)

*Paris Hilton & Caroline Stanbury - Leaving the Ritz Hotel and heading to dinner at Isabel's restaurant in Mayfair, London 04.06.2019*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Cille (6 Juni 2019)

:thx: für Paris!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Suicide King (6 Juni 2019)

Und noch einmal bedanke ich mich für die heiße Paris.


----------



## Punisher (7 Juni 2019)

gut getroffen
:thumbup:


----------



## mickdara (14 Juni 2019)

:WOW:Caroline looking fine in those tight leggings, thanks BOWES!!! :thumbup:

:thx:


----------

